

Yep and OpenTable join to increase user experience  - obsaysditto
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/03/yelp-and-opentable-join-forces/?ref=technology

======
STHayden
"join to increase user experience"? While I'm sure it will the headline makes
it sounds like they are doing some sort of humanitarian project. The NYTimes
headline is much better

